# c'est quoi ce protocole ? x-msg://



## da capo (19 Juin 2005)

j'ai reçu un pourriel aujourd'hui dans lequel était glissé un lien du type x-msg://2/une adresse

Etrange... je ne comprends pas à quoi cela peut correspondre.


----------



## 1.618 (19 Juin 2005)

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais msg ça me fait penser aux messages envoyés depuis un téléphone portable... Vu que l'on peut envoyer aussi des messages multimédias, ça pourrait être ça... Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition.  

[edit]Bêtise ou pas, Pourriel = poubelle !! Et hop, plus de problème et de question.[/edit]


----------



## denjipe (19 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça sur Google, vas-y voir il y a certainement d'autres choses

XMSG - XML Messaging Specification Schema Documentation

This accompanies the XMSG XML Messaging Specification Note.

Copyright ©2000 W3C ® (MIT, INRIA, Keio), All Rights Reserved. W3C liability, trademark, document use and software licensing rules apply.

Complex Type : message

Description

A message may consist of an set of XML documents, non-XML documents, or references to "out-of-band" documents.

As a document is routed through a system to a target participant--as identified by the "to" property--a set of "system hops" encoded as hop elements may be added the message by the processing application. This encodes an audit trail for where the message has been.

A message also has properties associated with it. These properties are either first-class or arbitrary (application-defined). Any first-class property is encoded as an attribute and has a semantic defined in the XMSG specification.

In addition, each document may have properties. These properties may also be first-class or arbitrary (application-defined). A document's properties also specify the identity of the document.

The message may also specify a manifest, which is a pointer to a document that describes the contents of the message. The specification of the content of the manifest is left to the application or layered protocol.

Definition

Content

Element only content consisting of:

Sequence of	hop [*] 
property [*] 
One of	document [+] 
receipt
failure
Attributes

Name	Required	Default	Datatype	Description
action	no		nonEmptyString (S)	
An application-dependent value that further qualifies to process to be performed by the recipiant.

for.receipt	no		nonEmptyString (S)	
Identifies the receipt for which this message is a reply.

receipt.required	no	false	boolean (XML Schema)	
Identifies that a receipt for this message is requested because asynchronous processing of the reply will occurr.

from	yes		absoluteURI (S)	
Identifies the sender of the message via a URI value. This value must be absolute.

originator.id	no		nonEmptyString (S)	
A unique identifier that, when paired with the originator value, should be unique over time for the originator.

to	yes		absoluteURI (S)	
Identifies the intended recipiant of the message via a URI value. This value must be absolute.

tracking.code	no		nonEmptyString (S)	
An application-dependent tracking code that can be used to track transactions, etc. over multiple messages. This value is not necessarily unique to a specific message instance.

priority	no	normal	Local Type	
Identifies the priority level at which the recipiant should process the message.

expires	no		timeInstant (XML Schema)	
Identifies a date and time in the future at which the message should be consider expired and no longer relavant.

manifest	no		absoluteURI (S)	
The URI of the document in the message that should be considered a manifest. The syntax and semantics of this message is application-dependent.

originator	no		absoluteURI (S)	
Identifies for whom the message was sent of behalf of by the sender via a URI value. This value must be absolute.

reply.to	no		absoluteURI (S)	
Identifies to whom the reply should be send via a URI. Typically, this value is copied to the "to" attribute of the reply message. This value must be absolute.

id	yes		nonEmptyString (S)	
An identifier that, when paired with the from value (sender), should be unique over time for the sender.

generated.on	yes		timeInstant (XML Schema)	
The date and time the message was generated by the sender.


----------



## denjipe (19 Juin 2005)

Et encore ça sur doc alcatel 4023

http://www-local.essi.fr/A4023.html

Messagerie

Vous permet d'envoyer des messages écrits à vos correspondants (127 caractères maximum).

Poste au repos, appuyez sur la touche fixe "Message"

"X"MSG	  	"X"MSG

Mevo	  	Texte


----------

